# Student Visa Help!!!



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Guyz!
I Intend to apply for New Zealand student visa I want to know Visa processing time from Pakistan and My Financial supporter my Cousin is from USA can I give his Financial information for NZ student visa ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> Hi Guyz!
> I Intend to apply for New Zealand student visa I want to know Visa processing time from Pakistan and My Financial supporter my Cousin is from USA can I give his Financial information for NZ student visa ?


Hi,
Don't know processing times exactly, however since you can only apply for an NZ Student Visa when you have a written offer of course study from an NZ university or approved education establishment, and assuming you meet all the other criteria, I doubt Immigration will take a long time processing the application.
I'm sure Immigration wouldn't want to prevent or delay you starting the course.

Yes you can give your cousins details as a sponsor for you. The funds can be held by you or on your behalf by a 3rd party.
As long as the funds are yours to access it doesn't matter who's paying!
For a full time course of more than 9 months per year you will need to prove you have access to NZ$15000 per year less any pre-paid expenses (which you will have to prove if you claim you have paid some part of your expenses up front).

Regards,


----------



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Don't know processing times exactly, however since you can only apply for an NZ Student Visa when you have a written offer of course study from an NZ university or approved education establishment, and assuming you meet all the other criteria, I doubt Immigration will take a long time processing the application.
> I'm sure Immigration wouldn't want to prevent or delay you starting the course.
> 
> ...


Sorry didn't understand what do you mean by " As long as the funds are yours to access it doesn't matter who's paying! " My cousin is in USA it's his account and the amount also is in USD.
Please explain....


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> Sorry didn't understand what do you mean by " As long as the funds are yours to access it doesn't matter who's paying! " My cousin is in USA it's his account and the amount also is in USD.
> Please explain....


Mmm not too sure if the money staying in your cousins account in US in US$ would be acceptable. 
The criteria states you must be able to prove access to the funds, however someone else can hold it on your behalf.
If you can only get the money by asking someone else for it that may not be accepted ?

You really need to ask Immigration directly - why not speak or send an email to Immigration NZ customer services or discuss with an approved Immigration Consultant as you really need to correct advice.

Regards,


----------

